# FAQ Creation



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 14, 2001)

Did some searching, and haven't really found a MA FAQ.

So..... wheres a few fill in da blanks.  

1- What is Modern Arnis?
2- What are its influences?
3- Who founded the art?
4- What was his/her lineage?

Please feel free to add more questions here.  At some point, someone can take this thread and make it a real "Frequently Asked Questions" list.

Danke!


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 15, 2001)

This would be a great question to ask the escrima digest for input on.


----------



## Ms J (Oct 15, 2001)

I agree the digest would be a very good place to post the arnis FAQ list to start a open dialog there, if you dont have the address or are not a member yet, i believe there sign up page for the digest is here: http://www.martialartsresource.com/filipino/filframe.htm

or directly to subscirbe is 
http://www.martialartsresource.com/filipino/filipino.htm#subscribeeskrima

Even though i am somewhat miffed right now because a reply i posted the other day did NOT get posted as it should have been...:samurai: 


Granted it may have caused a war if i had..........:flame: 


Ms. J grins wickedly...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 15, 2001)

I'll have to get on the digest sometime...can never find the link when I want it. 

Wars are good.  As long as they are fought in a civil manner.

(Excuse me...I'm so sorry...here, let me hit you again....forgive me, I must kick you yet again...)  :rofl:  (ok, so I'm waaaay overtired today.

Seriously....when did you have trouble?  Did it say it posted  but didn't appear, or did you hit post and then end up at a page-not-found screen?  More details you remember the better.

Danke!:asian:


----------



## Ms J (Oct 15, 2001)

Ha,,,,,, i know the deal there and i know how to post there, i have been a member for over 3 years now and been beat up and whooped up on there before, i have no doubts ray did not post it for a reason, and i would have had much abuse no doubts from a few that would have had way too much fun chopping me up into pieces...... 

if i thought it would have made a differance i would have reposted it, instead i left it be and just sat here a bit pissy because of it...... 

i will live to be sure............... 


Ms. J bows deeply 

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 15, 2001)

Oh, trouble posting there, not here?


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 15, 2001)

Is a dream compared to trying to get a post in there.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 15, 2001)

Wow.  I didn't realize that.  I just subscribed to it.  Seems like its kept small on purpose, possibly as its an email thing, and last thing I want in my inbox is a book, every day.  

Hmm.....Brown Belt already.....don't you ever wash that thing?


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 15, 2001)

If the Renegade :erg: doesn't use soap...I won't either.
:rofl:


----------



## Mr. Redonda (Oct 29, 2001)

Greetings everyone,

In behalf of MARPPIO, i'd like to take any questions and inquiries from all of you, and possibly include it in the FAQ page. I will be in charge of forming a Modern Arnis and MARPPIO Faq page. All questions will be appreciated. I'd like to inform everyone that the webpage is underway and will be ready quite soon.

Please email me at lakanhari@modernarnis.com

-Carlomagno Presas-Seletaria-
       Assistant Webmaster


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 31, 2001)

Yer 'specul' Gou...Ya know dat?  

Theres an general FMA FAQ on http://wnymartialarts.com, but a Modern Arnis specific one would be great.  Please allow it to be freely distributed as it'll help get the word out.

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 31, 2001)

You mean special as in "unique" or special as in the "Olympic" sense?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 31, 2001)

We can discuss the definition next time we get together over a couple cold ones.  

Yer 1 Hoopy Frood who definately knows where his Towel is.


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 1, 2001)

I have no idea how to take that. Explain it to me the next time we meet over a beer ok?
:cheers:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 1, 2001)

You must read "The HitchHikers Guide to the Galaxy" by the late, great Douglas Adams, young grasshopper.  

Then, the truth will be revield to you.  

Trust me, its a good thing.


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 1, 2001)

Isn't the answer 46?


----------



## The Game (Jun 11, 2007)

You guys ever get a faq wrote up? I checked the link and didn't see one there.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 11, 2007)

The WNY site was rolled into MT some years back, then relaunched in a different format.  Don't think we ever got a complete Modern Arnis FAQ written up though.


----------

